
Guy whose suicide note was posted on HN appears to be OK - cyberferret
https://dennisforbes.ca/index.php/2017/02/02/update/
======
cyberferret
Background Story: A couple of weeks ago, a post on Dennis Forbes' blog which
appeared to be a final suicide note made its way here on HN. [0]

Naturally, it elicited a lot of concerned discussion here, and was flagged for
obvious reasons.

News at the time was that the outcome was pretty bad, and everyone assumed the
worst. Personally, I couldn't stop thinking about the situation.

However, I revisited his blog again just to see if there were any updates, and
it seems that he made it through the darkest of times, and seems to be on the
road to healing himself. Glad to hear it, and I am sure many here would be
also, hence my desire to share it on this platform.

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13488607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13488607)

------
orionblastar
I am glad he got help. I hope he got the right medicine and treatments.

